# Toshiba L850 or any laptop under 55k



## karanthakkar (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey Guyz,

I am currently looking to replace my desktop and get a laptop which i can use at work and home for mainly listening to music, browsing, mails, and movies. I will be using it to play games ocassionally (CS, FIFA, NFS, etc..)

I have a budget of about 55k +/- 10 K depending on the laptop ... Also the laptop should look a little decent... 

Was looking at the Toshiba L850 or u840... Are they good or can any1 suggest alternatives any brand is oka as long as it has a good audio as i will be connecting it to my TV to watch movies and listening to music when at home ... Was looking at the Asus with the Bang & Olufsen but they are pretty expensive and have the second gen processors  ...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 9, 2012)

All the mainstream laptops carry almost same grade on board audio. MacBook leads the list. My suggestion: Buy CB45 @ 53k and spend the rest amount on a decent DAC such as Audinst.

And I guess the Asus model you are talking is N55S_(X)_ series.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 10, 2012)

I won't suggest you to get Toshiba, it was good sometime back but not anymore.
Apart from that I suggest you to wait for sometime and let other/all brands come up with IVB processor laptops.
Or get the dell inspiron with IVB processors.
And if you can compromise on the latest IVB processors then surely Sony CB45 is a very good option.


----------



## karanthakkar (Jun 10, 2012)

I really wouldnt mind waiting for a week or 2 ... i did check the Sony but i really never liked sony laptops... have seen many suggesting the CB45 on this forum... so will def give it a try thanks guyz but suggestions and alternatives are welcome  ...

thanks a lot both of you ...


----------



## bkpeerless (Jun 10, 2012)

Go for asus ks3 or dell insperon 15r se


----------



## karanthakkar (Jun 10, 2012)

hey guyz howz the VPCEB3AGG/BI ??? Sony Vaio E Series/?????


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 10, 2012)

karanthakkar said:


> hey guyz howz the VPCEB3AGG/BI ???



lol its first gen CPU laptop, don't even consider it.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 11, 2012)

Vaio E series performance is just OK, not so good and not so bad


----------



## RON28 (Jun 11, 2012)

@OP if you wants looks in your laptop, then you can't ignore SONY and MACBOOK 
i think sony cb45 will suit your needs and if you want a more powerful graphic card with a sexy look here it is 

Sony Vaio SVE14A15FNB,Corei5, 4 GB, 640GB, 1GB Graphics, Windows 7 Home Premium | eBay

Product Details & Speacification

Laptop Model	        Sony Vaio SVE14A15FNB
Processor Discription	Intel Core i5-2450M Processor 2.50 GHz
Cache Memory	        4 MB (L3 Cache)
System Memory (RAM) 	4 GB (4 GB (SO-DIMM) x 1) DDR3 SDRAM*2 (upgradeable up to 16 GB*3)
Flash Memory	        640 GB HDD
Optical Drive	        DVD SuperMulti Drive
Display Features	        14 (35.56 cms) wide (WXGA++: 1600 x 900) TFT colour display (VAIO Display, LED backlight)
Video Graphics	        1 GB DDR3 AMD Radeon™ HD 7670M
Operating System	Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium
Warranty Period (Year)	1 Year manufacturer Warranty
Bluetooth	                Yes
Wireless Network	        Yes
Web Cam	                Yes
Speakers	                Internal, Stereo speakers
Digital Media Card Reader	SD memory card
Colour	                As Per Available Stock
Battery	                Lithium-ion battery
Weight	                2.30 kg (including the supplied battery)

best thing what i liked about this laptop is its looks  

*img692.imageshack.us/img692/7816/204042.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*img233.imageshack.us/img233/4366/204047.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*img820.imageshack.us/img820/3689/204067.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*img12.imageshack.us/img12/9527/204052.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Sony Vaio SVE14A16FNH ,Corei7, 4 GB, 750GB, 1GB Graphics, Windows 7 Home Premium | eBay this one is same but with 2nd gen i7


----------



## karanthakkar (Jun 11, 2012)

RON28 said:


> @OP if you wants looks in your laptop, then you can't ignore SONY and MACBOOK
> i think sony cb45 will suit your needs and if you want a more powerful graphic card with a sexy look here it is
> 
> Sony Vaio SVE14A15FNB,Corei5, 4 GB, 640GB, 1GB Graphics, Windows 7 Home Premium | eBay



Thanks a lot dude loved the suggestion shall keep it in mind ... can i have suggestions on the acer timeline ultra M3 as well  ... thankss again ...


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 12, 2012)

^^^^
Hey thats a beautiful laptop.


----------



## RON28 (Jun 12, 2012)

acer timeline is my personally favorite laptop, specially its chiclet keyboard(isolated keys), it has a great battery backup of 5 hours with GT 640M, but don't know how much it cost and is it available in india? 

so can't comment on it, but yes it is the most beautiful laptop released by Acer recently


----------



## har (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh Niceeee looks !!

BTW is Dell a reliable company ? I ask this because Dell is asking a hell lot more(5-6k) for the extended warranty while sony charges only 2.5k.

And the Acer looks awesome !! But its a Acer


----------



## karanthakkar (Jun 13, 2012)

hey guyz,

have heard that the IVbridge processors are heating up so u think its a good idea to settle for dell inspiron 15se ?? and also wanted to know is it really worth going for a SSD in the laptop ??

I think im now to shortlist between the Sony E Series (which has good looks but a second gen processor and no SSD)  or Acer Timeline Ultra M3 (which has a second gen processor with SSD)  or Dell INspiron SE (third gen processor but no SSD) ..????


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 14, 2012)

That was the first lot of IVB processors which was on testing and that never came out in market infact.
The one which are coming right now don't have such issues.
And yes having a SSD obviously increase the performance of laptop.
About which model of Acer are you talking about, can you give a link please.
And its not worth to get the Sony E series with older processors, today only Sony launched a new series of laptops.


----------



## karanthakkar (Jun 15, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> That was the first lot of IVB processors which was on testing and that never came out in market infact.
> The one which are coming right now don't have such issues.
> And yes having a SSD obviously increase the performance of laptop.
> About which model of Acer are you talking about, can you give a link please.
> And its not worth to get the Sony E series with older processors, today only Sony launched a new series of laptops.



Hi aroraanant, the link to the laptop is Acer Aspire Timeline Ultra M3 Ultrabook Price in India, 15-inch Laptop

or the thinkdigit site link Hands on with Acer's Kepler-powered Ultrabook Ultrabook | Ultrabooks | ThinkDigit Features

need some views asap .. thanks ..


----------



## karanthakkar (Jun 15, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> That was the first lot of IVB processors which was on testing and that never came out in market infact.
> The one which are coming right now don't have such issues.
> And yes having a SSD obviously increase the performance of laptop.
> About which model of Acer are you talking about, can you give a link please.
> And its not worth to get the Sony E series with older processors, today only Sony launched a new series of laptops.



hey aroraanant ... its the acer timeline ultra m3 you can find it on the acer official site and also on the thinkdigit search... also wanted to check if any1 out here is using Acer aspire S3 ????


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 15, 2012)

I was able to find S3 on flipkart but M3 was not there.
All I can say S3 is lil costly.


----------



## karanthakkar (Jun 17, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> I was able to find S3 on flipkart but M3 was not there.
> All I can say S3 is lil costly.



Aspire TimelineUltra M3 | Product Series     ------ thatz the link to the m3 ....


----------



## RON28 (Jun 17, 2012)

i think M3 has many problems, specially its USB ports are at back side


----------



## karanthakkar (Jun 17, 2012)

RON28 said:


> i think M3 has many problems, specially its USB ports are at back side



thanks for the updates RON  ...

I think i will just settle for the NEW Dell Inspiron 14z when it launches  ... seems to have everything that im looking for ... the 3rd Gen processors .. an SSD ... good audio and a good brand ...


----------



## RON28 (Jun 19, 2012)

^^good  how much does it cost?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 19, 2012)

Dell inspiron 15r se should fulfill his needs and for audio it comes with skullcandy speakers


----------



## karanthakkar (Jun 19, 2012)

its yet to launch RON but i expect it to be within 50k to 60k. ...

pratyush i aint going for the 15r SE coz its not got an SSD ... rather wait for inspiron 14z which will have 3rd GEN ... SSD .. skull candy ... intel's WIDI ... etc etc and will def cost less than the XPS 13z  ...

what say ????


----------



## RON28 (Jun 19, 2012)

SSD in 60k?  nice VFM product


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't think the price will fall in that price bracket that too with a SSD


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 19, 2012)

60k is obviously possible, club any laptop with i3, it will MAX cost 40k, now you have 20k just for upgrades, this is what company gives.


----------



## karanthakkar (Jun 19, 2012)

RON and aroorant 60k is possible coz the inspiron 14 & 15R SE are available at just 48k onwards so obviously the only change being the SSD its possible to get it at 60k.. Anyways we shall wait for the launch ... hoping its sooon coz i really cant wait any longer to get a new lappy ...


----------



## RON28 (Jun 19, 2012)

^^^15R SE at 48k? where?


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 20, 2012)

^^^
At dell website dude 
One can get discounts too like corporate discount or a govt employe.


----------



## karanthakkar (Jun 20, 2012)

RON 14R SE on Dell Website is 51k ... and when ordering frm US its cheaper ... i got some1 coming dwn frm the US in july ... soooo obviously the 14z would be costing nothing more than 60k when it launches in US ...


----------



## astro (Jun 21, 2012)

Dell 15R SE with 3rd Generation i7-3612QM (8GB RAM) will cost you 62K and with corporate discount will be approximately 59K

Dell 15R SE with 3rd Generation i7-3612QM (4GB RAM) will cost you 59K and with corporate discount will be approximately 56K


----------



## karanthakkar (Jun 21, 2012)

the inspiron 14z launched on the US site for 699$ with 2nd gen processor and u can upgd to the 3rd gen paying 100$ more .. so about 800$ which is roughly 46k inr ... and keeping in mind duties i think they would launch it in india at about 55k... what say guyz ?? is it worth the money ?? or shld i go for ASUS which ppl say has better reliabiltiy ...


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 22, 2012)

astro said:


> Dell 15R SE with 3rd Generation i7-3612QM (8GB RAM) will cost you 62K and with corporate discount will be approximately 59K
> 
> Dell 15R SE with 3rd Generation i7-3612QM (4GB RAM) will cost you 59K and with corporate discount will be approximately 56K



The difference is of only RAM???
If yes then get the one with 4GB RAM


----------



## karanthakkar (Jun 29, 2012)

hey guyz the new inspiron 14z is out  Inspiron 14z Ultrabook Details | Dell India kindly update with your views on the laptop plzz ...


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 2, 2012)

^^^^
14Z are supposed to be much better than 15/14R
The one for 52k looks quite good in the above link.BTW you are planning to get which one?


----------



## karanthakkar (Jul 2, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> ^^^^
> 14Z are supposed to be much better than 15/14R
> The one for 52k looks quite good in the above link.BTW you are planning to get which one?



Planning to get the one with the i5, 500 GB + 32 GB SSD ... i think its arnd 52k ... looks like a good deal acording to me ...


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 2, 2012)

It seems to be good to me too.Go ahead.


----------



## karanthakkar (Jul 12, 2012)

hey guyz,

Need help just compared the two Inspiron 14z and inspiron 14r SE ... dont find much of difference except processor and graphics card ... can some1 help me decide which one is better plzzzzzz...


----------



## har (Jul 12, 2012)

14r se

Just add an SSD later...


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 13, 2012)

Have a look at this Sony VAIO S Series SVS13112EN if you want a good and a portable laptop


----------



## karanthakkar (Jul 13, 2012)

hey aroraant... the question here is not the portability the reason i shortlisted the 14z was the SSD but now i see that there is a SSD only for Cache and stuff not a full SSD ... so now the question is are the processor and graphic cards better on the 15r se or the 14z ... 

Dell is taking 14 days to deliver 14r se and 7 days to deliver 15r se and the 14z also 7 days .. need the laptop by next week ... 

thanks for the help


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 13, 2012)

Buy any laptop and replace the HDD with a SSD yourself.
And its not worth spending money on 14Z.


----------

